# Nice pen bushing storage idea



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw this on that site that Ron posted up for the metal lathe stuff.  These containers and storage box look like they would be sweet for pen bushings. The recessed glass lid with a lable makre lable would make a good mate.







http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=14245


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 1, 2008)

[:0]  Group buy?!?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure the containers are big enough for the larger bushing sets.
Would be nice to know what the size of the conatiners are.  Best guess is they are under 3/4" thick.

Mike


----------



## rlharding (Mar 1, 2008)

Lee Valley sell these in several sizes.  Frankly, I'm not sure what the issue is with storing bushings. I keep each drill and bushing set with each kit. I still keep a set of instructions with them as well.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

May not be the best way to store bushings. But I'm sure I could find something to stick in it.[]


----------



## R2 (Mar 2, 2008)

That is a nifty unit![][]


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are nice.  Lee Valley has them in various sizes.

Mine are stored ala Don Ward on shower hooks.  

KISS principle...


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is the Lee Valley version.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&cat=1,43326&p=44948


----------



## rhahnfl (Mar 2, 2008)

I like the 53mm size. I think they'd be plenty large enough.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool![]


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 2, 2008)

It got to be better than the old tackle box that I use now. Every now qand then it tips a bit too far.[:0]


----------



## gketell (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are wonderful until you knock it off your bench.  Then all #$%^&* breaks loose.

Better bet are the shower curtain rings, one per bushing set and hang the bushings on the pegs with the kits.

IMHO YMMV 

GK


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 2, 2008)

You know, I hear the "knock it off" bit all the time. I have NEVER knocked my bushing box on the ground. I have a place it goes and that is where it stays.  Pick it up, use it , and put it away when you are done with it!


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 2, 2008)

Never had an issue with dropping them either.  I use old film canisters labeled w/ a p-touch.

If those canisters were big enough that would be a great idea.


----------



## MichaelS (Mar 3, 2008)

Great idea, have been looking for something 0ther than the little bags they come in! Just ordered some of the 53mm's.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> I saw this on that site that Ron posted up for the metal lathe stuff.  These containers and storage box look like they would be sweet for pen bushings. The recessed glass lid with a lable makre lable would make a good mate.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good idea.

I'm pretty sure that I've scene something very similar on www.Sciplus.com .


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, sciplus has two different sizes of these in stock.  20 of the 1 1/4" ones in an aluminum box go for $7.95.  (Item # 89964)


----------



## Nolan (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool idea just would be nice if bigger as I like to keep my turned spacers for the end mill with my bushings. I recently started to use babyfood jars ( I now have lots of them)


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> Cool idea just would be nice if bigger as I like to keep my turned spacers for the end mill with my bushings. I recently started to use babyfood jars ( I now have lots of them)


Sciplus has some that are two inches in diameter (item 91895).


----------



## fernhills (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep them all in a draw in a box without a lid (i hate lids for small parts)in the plastic bag they came in with label identifying them. When i am done i put them back label up and i can see them all,for now,the list is growing. Carl


----------



## Phillip (Mar 3, 2008)

I have always kept my bushings and spare small parts in storage drawers. I just label the front of the plastic drawers with a sharpie marker. when I decide to change the use of the drawer I use a paper towel and a little friction to remove the old labeling. The shelves attach to my peg board with a couple of hooks.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...d=10053&productId=100023878&categoryID=500454


----------



## jskeen (Mar 4, 2008)

Baby food jars are fantastic for storing all kinds of stuff around the shop.  Best way is to either nail or staple the lid to the underside of a shelf/rafter/bench and then screw the jar and contents onto the lid.  Uses space that usually is wasted.  

Only problem is that I have 3 kids and not one of them ever touched a jar of baby food.  Gotta scrounge from other mommie types.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 4, 2008)

I have 5 of those plastic storage drawers like Philip.  3 of them are 60 drawer units with metal frames.  (I used to do electronics) Just mount them on the wall and nothing moves.


----------



## BigShed (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently had to think of a way to store my, small but increasing, collection of pen bushings

I wanted something with individually opening compartments, so I wouldn't drop all of them by accident.

Whilst thinking about it, I saw my 7 day pill box, and had a brain flash. These things are available in "jumbo" size, don't know who would use one for pills, but they make a great storage container for bushing sets.
At present I leave them in their little plastic bags, so I can see which set they are, but will label each compartment with Dymo tape.

Used Mineral Spirits to take the day markings off, wouldn't want to be limited to using each set on a particular day!





Oh, almost forgot, they cost a whole $2 each, in the $2 shop, where else?


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 6, 2008)

Harbor Freight also sells the little metal tins. I have also seen them at Joann's craft store, and there on clearance right now.
Andy


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_... Only problem is that I have 3 kids and not one of them ever touched a jar of baby food.  Gotta scrounge from other mommie types.


No worries.  Just hit the grocery store and buy some of the little bottles of applesauce baby food.  When it's snack time scarf it down.

Obviously, I wouldn't do this with the strained peas or the pureed veal, but the applesauce isn't that bad.


----------



## arioux (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigShed_
> 
> I recently had to think of a way to store my, small but increasing, collection of pen bushings
> 
> ...



Neat idea, thanks for sharing it.  BTW someone with Cystic fibrosis would need tree of those!!, to carry their daily load of pills.

Alfred


----------



## BigShed (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> 
> Neat idea, thanks for sharing it.  BTW someone with Cystic fibrosis would need tree of those!!, to carry their daily load of pills.
> 
> Alfred



Just goes to show how much I know about pills! I have 2 of the little brothers to these, one for the morning (3 pills) and one for the evening (2 pills).

Growing old is not all it is cracked up to be.

Glad you liked my brain flash.


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigShed_
> 
> I recently had to think of a way to store my, small but increasing, collection of pen bushings
> 
> ...



I've seen JUMBO version of these on a dollar store w/ 21 compartments...3 compartments per day (morning, noon, evening).  And it is only a dollar 

I use another storage system though.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 7, 2008)

I went to the photo processing center at my local Walmart.  Spoke to the lady there and asked if she had any old film canisters, anyone remember those   She gave me a bag full of them for nothing.  Perfect size to store my bushings.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got back from HobbyLobby and found this.
one compartment at a time opens after you press a sliding lock located on the left side.
Pretty slick, I have been worried about dumping all my bushings out of my plano box ever since someone mentioned that problem.


----------



## desertyellow (May 2, 2008)

Always looking for a way to stay organized,
Thanks.

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## pssherman (May 2, 2008)

Some time ago I saw these canister sets, in different sizes, on ebay.


----------

